# Hashimoto's thyroiditis



## LuciaBelfiore (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got diagnosed two weeks ago with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO) was 536. I can tell you this...I'm feeling really bad! My PCP sent me to an Endocrinologist and he said I had to have a biopsy done because of several nodules found in my neck from an ultrasound. I had the biopsy done last Friday and the results came back yesterday that they have to repeat the test due to not enough cells drawn. I couldn't believe it!!! This is really making me upset. The test was painful and what I have from others it should not have hurt. I asked if I could have another Dr. for the biopsy and they said yes. I scheduled for Tuesday Aug. 24th. So tell me what do you think of all this? What should I ask the doctor? I don't want a pat on the back and sent away. I need help with this because I've gained about 20 lbs. and I'm so swollen. Hope to hear from you soon...thank you in advance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

LuciaBelfiore said:


> Just got diagnosed two weeks ago with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO) was 536. I can tell you this...I'm feeling really bad! My PCP sent me to an Endocrinologist and he said I had to have a biopsy done because of several nodules found in my neck from an ultrasound. I had the biopsy done last Friday and the results came back yesterday that they have to repeat the test due to not enough cells drawn. I couldn't believe it!!! This is really making me upset. The test was painful and what I have from others it should not have hurt. I asked if I could have another Dr. for the biopsy and they said yes. I scheduled for Tuesday Aug. 24th. So tell me what do you think of all this? What should I ask the doctor? I don't want a pat on the back and sent away. I need help with this because I've gained about 20 lbs. and I'm so swollen. Hope to hear from you soon...thank you in advance.


What replacement have they started you on?

You should begin to feel better in a few weeks.

Go ahead with the second biopsy to be sure the nodules do not have cancer cells - unfortunately alot of times tests come back inconclusive on biopsies.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Lucia:

I gained 20 pds in two weeks when all my symptoms started (at least ones I didn't think were from menopause) and I am still swelling. I feel for you. Hang in there! Hopefully, your doc can prescribe a diuretic for you to help with the swelling.

As for the biopsy, I'm so sorry. I never had one. What about the scan instead? Since the biopsies aren't always conclusive, maybe a scan would be more conclusive? I would talk to your Endo about it. I would also ask for some type of Valium or something because if it was me I would be more anxious the second time around and that can lead to a lot of tension when they are doing the procedure. I always vote for "No pain" when possible.

If you get a pat on the back and are sent on your way - GET A NEW ENDO!!! Don't let any doctor not take your symptoms seriously. The first doc I went to didn't detect what was going on, but I was really ill and so I got a second opinion. Thank God I did!!! I probably would be dead because I was having heart issues due to the Graves Disease. So don't let them off the hook - get answers! 

Hang in there.

Patti


----------

